# my wood pile so far ;-)



## RoosterBoy (Jul 6, 2006)

hay guys i am replacing my old 1977 Vermont casting wood stove with a new clean burning model this year. so i have been cutting and splitting some fresh wood for it. this is my first year buying and cutting splitting all my own wood myself. i use to just buy it by the cord delivered. but since i want to heat 0 with wood and wave good by to my oil guy it's allot cheaper to buy logs.

i have 4 more truck loads of wood coming but will cut and split in the winter it's just to dam hot here in the summer. so from now on wood will be prepared in the winter ;-)

here is my pile so far about 7 cords


----------



## bruce56bb (Jul 6, 2006)

nice stack rooster!! i'm with ya on the best time of the year to cut wood,the colder the better.
bruce


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 6, 2006)

it's 3 rows deep 16inch pieces so it's 4 ft tall 4 feet wide and 64ft long that's with it all stacked

thanks
Jason


----------



## Todd (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking good! Looks like you have enough for the next couple years.


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm with you. splitting in the heat is for the birds.

i have a 120 ft long pile, 14-22" splits.  mostly ash, oak, hickory, maple and black walnut.  all free.


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

different angle


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

3 trailer loads i picked up thanks to the local tree company cutting in the area.  approx 2 cords of ash and maple.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 7, 2006)

now that's a wood pile ;-) nice job and congrats ot it being free ;-)


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks same to you.  wish i had a flat yard like yours, mine is very hilly hence why had to use a lot of side supports.  welcome to the board, awesome bunch people here, very knowledgable.  everything i've heard and read, you should get much longer burns and use alot less wood with a new epa certified stove.

how much you paying for a cord of logs?  what length do you get them in?  what state?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 7, 2006)

SCFA i am in Connecticut i pay about $480 a load it gives me just 6 cords. logs are in 16-20 ft. i also have a friend that has a tree company and get free wood from him i have gotten 3 cords this year from him for free. and can get more but rather cut it myself so i can keep the rounds at 16 inches for nice piling. if i get some 20 some 18 some 14 then it's real hard for me to pile it.

i am going to get 4 more loads this year. then i am all set for the next ten years. without worrying about oil or anything.

i hope to use only 2 cords a year with my new stove the old one used 3 cords a year. that using 2 stoves some times for the other half of the house. i wont heat that side at all in the winter anymore i don't use it anyway. so with the new stove i hope 2 cords a year will do the job

thanks
Jason


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice looking stacks gentlemen. I hear you about the heat but I'm behind on my wood for the year. I'll just have to by more beer.


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

thats a great price here in the northeast, also saves you alot of time.  i spend alot of time driving/gathering/cutting, no complaints though.


----------



## wg_bent (Jul 7, 2006)

SCFA said:
			
		

> i'm with you. splitting in the heat is for the birds.
> 
> i have a 120 ft long pile, 14-22" splits.  mostly ash, oak, hickory, maple and black walnut.  all free.



That's not a wood pile...That's disposable fence. (disposable via wood stove)  very nice!


----------



## Roospike (Jul 7, 2006)

SCFA said:
			
		

> i'm with you. splitting in the heat is for the birds.
> 
> i have a 120 ft long pile, 14-22" splits.  mostly ash, oak, hickory, maple and black walnut.  all free.


 I didnt see the wood pile ......... Is it behind the long fence ?


----------



## bruce56bb (Jul 7, 2006)

scfa, i am very jealous of the wood but especially jealous of your beautiful yard! how do you keep it that nice with all the wood related traffic on it?
thanks bruce


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 7, 2006)

Bruce thanks for the compliment.  my backyard is hilly, so i used to unload the trailer with rounds on the driveway, load them into my tractor utility trailer and drive them up and rack.  then when i got time i would split them and rerack them.  very time consuming and my lawn would be trashed where i split them.

so i decided to change my approach.  look at picture 3, i now have a staging area, i can back my trailer into, roll the rounds off.  when i get time, i split all the wood in that staging area (mulched).  I then load my tractor with the splits and stack in the backyard.  Once i'm done, i have the kids help me collect the peices in the staging area for kindling, then rake the mulch and it looks good as new.

the other process i want to change is: last year i kept 2 face cord racks on my deck next to the door.  lasted about 3 weeks.  so every 3 weeks i'd have to drive the tractor out back and refill.  would take an hour and also trash the lawn if it was wet out.  also a duplication of effort.  i think this year i might get a wood cart and bring down a days worth at a time.  gives me something to do, will take a couple of minutes and gets me outdoors which i love.  if it snows i can load a sled up and bring it down that way.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice Pile ! I see you have a WOODBUTCHER in your area also !


----------

